# [SOLVED][Portage]Wget na sourceforge.

## Jacekalex

Witam

Od dłuższego czasu, wget u mnie nie radzi sobie ze sznurkami na sourceforge,

Jak ściągam coś ręcznie, to nie jest problem, jeśli natomiast emerge instaluje program, który ma źródła na sourceforge, wychodzą kwadratowe jaja.

Wygląda to tak:

np programik glcu:

```

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-portage/glcu-0.9.7.2 from zugaina

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz'

......

Connecting to sourceforge.net (sourceforge.net)|216.34.181.60|:80 connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 20560 (20K) [text/html]

Saving to: ‘/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz’

100%[======================================>] 20.560      78,4KB/s   in 0,3s   

2013-01-31 02:37:56 (78,4 KB/s) - ‘/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz’ saved [20560/20560]

!!! Fetched file: glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      20560

!!! Expected: 10463

Refetching... File renamed to '/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.Z6dDeQ'

>>> Downloading 'http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz'

--2013-01-31 02:37:56--  http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz

Resolving jaist.dl.sourceforge.net (jaist.dl.sourceforge.net)... 150.65.7.130, 2001:200:141:feed::feed

Connecting to jaist.dl.sourceforge.net (jaist.dl.sourceforge.net)|150.65.7.130|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz?download&failedmirror=jaist.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--2013-01-31 02:37:59--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz?download&failedmirror=jaist.dl.sourceforge.net

Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net (downloads.sourceforge.net)... 216.34.181.59

Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net (downloads.sourceforge.net)|216.34.181.59|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 307 Temporary Redirect

Location: http://sourceforge.net/projects/glcu/files/glcu/0.9.7.2/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz/download?use_mirror=ignum&download=&failedmirror=jaist.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--2013-01-31 02:38:01--  http://sourceforge.net/projects/glcu/files/glcu/0.9.7.2/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz/download?use_mirror=ignum&download=&failedmirror=jaist.dl.sourceforge.net

Resolving sourceforge.net (sourceforge.net)... 216.34.181.60

Connecting to sourceforge.net (sourceforge.net)|216.34.181.60|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 20566 (20K) [text/html]

Saving to: ‘/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz’

100%[======================================>] 20.566      73,9KB/s   in 0,3s   

2013-01-31 02:38:02 (73,9 KB/s) - ‘/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz’ saved [20566/20566]

!!! Fetched file: glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      20566

!!! Expected: 10463

Refetching... File renamed to '/home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.k6W1MK'

>>> Downloading 'http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz'

--2013-01-31 02:38:02--  http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/glcu/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz

```

I tak sobie leci po wszystkich hostach Sourceforge po kolei.

Cały dowcip polega na tym, że zamiast pliku ze źródłami ściąga stronkę ze sznurkiem do źródeł:

```
head /home/Gentoo/sources/glcu-0.9.7.2.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.k6W1MK

<!doctype html>

<!-- Server: sfs-consume-4 -->

<!--[if lt IE 7 ]> <html lang="en" class="no-js ie6"> <![endif]-->

<!--[if IE 7 ]>    <html lang="en" class="no-js ie7"> <![endif]-->

<!--[if IE 8 ]>    <html lang="en" class="no-js ie8"> <![endif]-->

<!--[if IE 9 ]>    <html lang="en" class="no-js ie9"> <![endif]-->

<!--[if (gt IE 9)|!(IE)]>--> <html lang="en" class="no-js"> <!--<![endif]-->

    <head>

<!-- Google Analytics Content Experiment code -->

```

Jakieś, chyba z pół roku albo więcej  temu, takiego problemu nie było w ogóle, wszystko działało.

Wersja wgeta:

```
qlist -IvUqC wget

net-misc/wget-1.14 gnutls idn ipv6 nls pcre ssl uuid zlib
```

Lekko zahartowana Paxem (z łatki Grsecurity):

```
paxctl-ng -v `which wget`

/usr/bin/wget:

   PT_PAX: PeMRS

   XT_PAX: PeMRS

```

Zakładam, że to na stronach Sourceforge się conieco  zmieniło, ale chciałem się upewnić, czy przypadkiem nie ma sposobu czy hacku, żeby poprawić to na poziomie systemu.

Nieczęsto Portage coś ciągnie z Sourceforge, ale ostatnio muszę za każdym razem ręcznie ściągać źródła przez przeglądarkę, potem usuwać Manifest i od nowa podpisywać ebuilda.

Szczególnie widoczne to było  przy najnowszym xtables-addons-2.1 z overlaya.

Ebuild owszem istnieje, ale łatwiej mi to było  skompilować z palca niż z ebuilda.

Z xtables problem w ten sposób rozwiązałem, (z resztą  pojawił się już w drzewku) ale od czasu do czasu nie lubię być zaskakiwany podobnymi historiami,  ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki.   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Nov 25, 2013 2:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Proponuje zglosic to na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Jacekalex

Mea Culpa.

Było na bugzilli właśnie:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327229

Historia choroby u mnie? 

Dawno temu wget nie mógł pobrać czegoś z netu, więc zmieniłem mu user-agenta na:

```
user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10_6_5; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/5.0.3 Safari/533.19.4"
```

i poszło.

Tylko że zmieniłem to w /etc/wgetrc.  :Smile: 

Kilka tygodni później zaczeły się cyrki w portage, a ja po prostu zapomniałem, że zmieniałem tego UA, myśle sobie, pewnie stronę poprawili, zdarza się.

A to nie był jakiś straszny kłopot, po prostu sporadycznie  raz na XX instalacji coś się sypało.

Potem parę razy patrzyłem na forum, czy ktoś miał podobny błąd, ale nie, 0 wyników.

Już działa.

Dopiszę sobie do make.conf - żeby wget się przedstawiał prawidłowo, kiedy portage coś ciągnie.

Dziękuję

 :Cool: 

----------

